
Show HN: ML Model Recognizes Sketch as you draw it - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-sketch-recognition
======
hardnametoread
Mostly everything multiple people have drawn is recognized as "rain".

\- about 10 attempts at drawing some human parts have all been detected as
rain

\- a large X is detected 64% as rain

\- the sun is detected 47% as rain

\- the writing "Not Rain" is 95% rain

\- a radio is 18% beach and 8% rain

\- a light bulb is 31% ear, 9% strawberry and 3% cookie

I assure you that the lightbulb and radio are well drawn.

------
jscheel
Filling in the entire area results in 7% camouflage, 3% tractor, and 2% yoga.
Does this reveal any explicit shaping or bias in the data?

------
scottlawson
Hmm it doesn't seem to recognize numbers very well. If the first stroke of 7
is slightly upwards it thinks it is a 3. Example
[https://imgur.com/a/Eshy2qm](https://imgur.com/a/Eshy2qm)

------
quickthrower2
It knows it’s elbow. Not it’s ass

